# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar ditlindjen A.V.A.T.A.R.

## Ksanthi

*Gezuar ditlindjen Avatar dhe tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat ne jete .Qofsh gjithmone i lumtur.*



Faktikisht dje  e kishe ditlindjen ( mqs sot e pashe postimin tek tema me urimet per mua ) nuk ka problem pse urimet te vijne nje dite me vone.Ashtu sic  u gezova dhe une dje qe lexova gjithe ato urime nga miqte e mi virtual dhe ata real jam e bindur se degjove dhe do te degjosh dhe ti.)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Edhe 100  vjec plako  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

thanks per te 2-t

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

ska problem nese kam pasur dje e ma uroni sot. ..flm edhe njehere

----------

